# Bersa firestorm mini 40



## rwhans007 (4 mo ago)

I just put a bit on a bersa firestorm .40. I know this is an older gun, but it has barely been used. My daughter has a bersa Thunder 380 and it is so much fun to shoot and accurate, so I thought (and I read a lot about it as well) that the .40 would be a good CC for me.
I did notice that accessories are hard to come by. It only comes with 1 magazine and I already looked for an additional (or 2 ) and have not found any site that sells them. Additionally for holsters and sight replacements (red dot).

Does any of the Bersa min owners found a sight(s) that sell accessories for this gun?
And any recommendations/tricks that they have found that are useful.

Thank you,
Ronald


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

rwhans007 said:


> I just put a bit on a bersa firestorm .40. I know this is an older gun, but it has barely been used. My daughter has a bersa Thunder 380 and it is so much fun to shoot and accurate, so I thought (and I read a lot about it as well) that the .40 would be a good CC for me.
> I did notice that accessories are hard to come by. It only comes with 1 magazine and I already looked for an additional (or 2 ) and have not found any site that sells them. Additionally for holsters and sight replacements (red dot).
> 
> Does any of the Bersa min owners found a sight(s) that sell accessories for this gun?
> ...


Check out Talon Distributing.


----------



## rwhans007 (4 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> Check out Talon Distributing.


 Thank you for the reply.

Unfortunately, I checked their website and they do not have magazines or accessories for the firestorm mini 40.

Ronald


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Check eBay you might be surprised


----------



## rwhans007 (4 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> Check eBay you might be surprised


thanks for the response. I did check ebay and unfortunately did not find much. I found firestorm, but not for .40 S&W. Some parts, but no mags. I did end up finding a holster there.

Thanks,
Ronald


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rwhans007 said:


> thanks for the response. I did check ebay and unfortunately did not find much. I found firestorm, but not for .40 S&W. Some parts, but no mags. I did end up finding a holster there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ronald


I did some googling yesterday for you too. I too fund parts, but no mags. 

Try Gunbroker periodically


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

rwhans007 said:


> thanks for the response. I did check ebay and unfortunately did not find much. I found firestorm, but not for .40 S&W. Some parts, but no mags. I did end up finding a holster there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ronald


Ok Ronald I check eBay I put in Bersa 40 firestorm mags came with one use one it’s for a Bersa 40 you might have to contact the seller very pricey good luck


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Javbike said:


> Ok Ronald I check eBay I put in Bersa 40 firestorm mags came with one use one it’s for a Bersa 40 you might have to contact the seller very pricey good luck


I am not good on the computer so if you want I can forward to you the infro if you gave me a email or text up to you or go back on eBay snd search mags not parts


----------



## rwhans007 (4 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> I am not good on the computer so if you want I can forward to you the infro if you gave me a email or text up to you or go back on eBay snd search mags not parts


I found the mag you mentioned. Thank you for your help!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

rwhans007 said:


> I found the mag you mentioned. Thank you for your help!


Ever since Eagle went down, you really can't find crap for Bersa products now, let alone the pistols in stores...at least around me. You might want to look up "ProMag" too. Normally, I don't recommend them usually, for they can be sketchy on quality, but they do make some Bersa magazines.


----------

